# RV fridge went out......



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

My fridge went out in my RV. Can I pull it & replace it with a small plug in kind?? Portable??


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Shouldn't be a problem. There will be a GFI plug behind it you can use for power.


----------



## a2len (Oct 17, 2012)

THank you Hunter 11....So there IS a GFI Plug behind the fridge??? AWESOME!


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

no gfci behind mine, but regular outlet. 
Home depot had a magic chef that fit right in and gave me more space inside. 

not a problem just measure the hole and try to match.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

If it is not a GFI plug then it is probably tied into one somewhere in the RV either in the kitchen or bathroom.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Call a mobile RV repairer. I found one when my frig went on the blink and he replaced a controller and wham, problem solved and money saved.


----------



## Highwalk (Jun 22, 2006)

I replaced mine with an electric one from Home Depot .I built a cabinet with a shelf for the coffee pot to go on it worked great and looked good.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Highwalk said:


> I replaced mine with an electric one from Home Depot .I built a cabinet with a shelf for the coffee pot to go on it worked great and looked good.


Yep


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

see this thread:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1055162


----------

